# ONG!!! Run out and shoot your air conditioner before it gets you!!!!!



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Is this Bozo serious? Let's see if the Dems have the courage of their convictions and shut off the A/C at the DNC. My guess is they will be their usual smug, sanctimonious selves and say, "Well, we meant for everyone else, not us."

Kerry: Air conditioners as big a threat as ISIS | Fox News


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

We substituted R-22 with R-134A because it was more environmentally friendly. We have to look for a colder alternative. The coldest substance I know of is liberal blood. Anyone who can endorse partial birth abortion *must *be cold blooded.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

John Kerry is a dumbass.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Not only the air conditioners but the refrigerators to boot!

I wonder if that hook nosed bastard is going to set an example and throw out his refrigerators and air units, plus those on his once hidden sail boat?

Are they going to ban them all from cars and trucks except the interagency motor pool ones, you know the ones marked GSA and all the suburban's with covert plates?


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Ol' Foot Shooter needs an AC unit stuck in into his horse mouth so other countries won't know how dump/stupid/idiotic the whole Sotero administration of traitors to America are


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

So has he disconnected his A/C on his home and vehicle? Does he frequent businesses that use A/C? Will he demand that the A/C be turned off in the Senate building? Oh wait he is so full of hot air the people around him would suffer if he did that.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> Not only the air conditioners but the refrigerators to boot!
> 
> I wonder if that hook nosed bastard is going to set an example and throw out his refrigerators and air units, plus those on his once hidden sail boat?
> 
> Are they going to ban them all from cars and trucks except the interagency motor pool ones, you know the ones marked GSA and all the suburban's with covert plates?


How much AC running today at the hedonistic energy black hole the "Green" Gore-bot estate today?

P.S. did foot shooter/Mz Hienz 57 ever pay his boat tax, he campaign promised to do years ago? That was when we flushed the "Johns" (Kerry and Edwards)


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Auntie said:


> So has he disconnected his A/C on his home and vehicle? Does he frequent businesses that use A/C? Will he demand that the A/C be turned off in the Senate building? *Oh wait he is so full of hot air the people around him would suffer if he did that*.


Might be full of it but it's sure not air.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

It's simply hard to believe we put up with having people like him in positions of importance.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Slippy said:


> John Kerry is a dumbass.


I am sick and tired of you slandering dumbasses.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

It's 102 here right now. You bet I'm gonna turn my a/c off. :vs_smirk:


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Slippy said:


> John Kerry is a dumbass.


 He is a liberal he is doing what they do. change the topic, redirect confuse and lie.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I just replaced my ac unit with possibly the last new unit that uses freon in the country. The best way to lead is to do what you want others to do. Politicians first. That is with their own money, not the public till.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Shoot it ? I just paid $200 dollars to have it repaired yesterday. Muzzies that need shoot not my AC


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

I'm not ashamed to say the first thing I miss when the power goes off is the AC


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Slippy said:


> John Kerry is a dumbass.


Slip, you must have become distracted with an important task, no problem I will help you finish what you started here ............. and a war coward, a liar, a traitor, and an idiot.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Don't you all see the writing on the wall!?! The Liberals want us all to turn off our AC and Fridges so the Islamic terrorists will feel more at home when they take over our country. Next thing you know they'll be telling us how bad for the environment toilet paper is so we'll quit using it and use our hands like the muzzies.


----------



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

They trash AC's and oil as being the primary causes of so-called Climate Change, but they refuse to acknowledge the worst contributor to environmental damage....one that exceeds all the emissions of ALL cars and trucks in the world combined.

Believe it or not...it's Animal Agriculture! More methane than any other source, and causes more damage than ANY other source to the environment, both in the air, and on the ground.

Look it up, or watch the following short version of the documentary "Cowspiracy".


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

When the power goes off in this heat I fire up the genset and cool off the camper. I just change my flagship for a while.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Basement will remain around 55-60 all summer longer long . Bike room is also below ground. You know where to find me.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

John Kerry= Chicken Little, as long as liberals exist, we will have to deal with this stupidity.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Kerry is a moron. How he ever got in government is beyond............never mind.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Kerry is green! Coincidentally, the same color as the wicked witch of Arkansas.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Fox news was just making fun of the ludicrous statement put out by old hook nose traitor.

He is just following his boss's lead, remember o'turder told the academy graduates that climate change is their biggest threat.

What a bunch of lunatics we have in that Washington asylum.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I think that we all better sign it for the good of Humanity.



> Remove air conditioning from all US State Department property


https://www.change.org/p/remove-air-conditioning-from-all-us-state-department-property


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

2 days ago I read there won't be enough power to run our computers by 2040. But - they want us to all to
drive expensive shitty electric cars!

These people were all dropped on their head at birth!


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

SDF880 said:


> 2 days ago I read there won't be enough power to run our computers by 2040. But - they want us to all to
> drive expensive shitty electric cars!
> 
> These people were all dropped on their head at birth!


It is all UN Agenda 21/2030. One world order in which the elites rule and the masses serve. You can find more info on their goals by researching the "Wild Lands Project" and "Mega cities." ICLEI is one of their fav local strong arm groups worldwide.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

See....


> Democratic Platform Calls for Carbon Tax


 Democratic Platform Calls for Carbon Tax | Americans for Tax Reform

Evil disguised as being for our own good.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Here he comes again!

Climate Change: Montreal Protocol Agreement on HFCs Reached


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

SDF880 said:


> Here he comes again!
> 
> Climate Change: Montreal Protocol Agreement on HFCs Reached


Seriously, you can't make this stupid crap up.

I remember being in the 1st or 2nd grade and me and some neighborhood kids decided to make a rocket ship. We actually had ourselves and other neighborhood knuckleheads convinced that we could make a real working rocket ship. It crashed landed like a rock.

Then we built a fort once in the woods with some nails and boards that we scavenged from people's trash and limbs that we found. We had no plan but everyone of us thought we were building a freakin' tree house we could live in for years.

It fell down after the first rainstorm.

My point is these idiots in DC are making this shit up as they go and we are like the 1st grade knuckleheads in my neighborhood that believe this shit will work. The only difference they are all getting filthy rich and we just made our parents mad and had to clean up the debris and got in trouble for losing our Dad's hammers...


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Just checked; my thermostat is set at 71 degrees.

They'll take my A/C unit right after they take my weapons.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Seriously, you can't make this stupid crap up.
> 
> I remember being in the 1st or 2nd grade and me and some neighborhood kids decided to make a rocket ship. We actually had ourselves and other neighborhood knuckleheads convinced that we could make a real working rocket ship. It crashed landed like a rock.
> 
> ...


I totally agree with ya Slip!

My youth project wasn't a rocket ship it was a trash can submarine! Voyage to the bottom of the Sea was a cool show then
so after some wire, tape, and 2 stinky cans we managed to do a voyage to the bottom of neighbors pond! We are so
lucky we didn't drown! Dad made sure I'd remember it with a good butt whipping and I deserved it!


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Denton said:


> Just checked; my thermostat is set at 71 degrees.
> 
> They'll take my A/C unit right after they take my weapons.


I pity that person who tries to take the A/C from my wife. In Texas it's a must have.


----------

